# Who is from where?



## Edd

I’m curious, and most don’t put their location on the profile. I know we’ve got at least a couple of non-US folks. I live in coastal New Hampshire. Military brat and an ex-service member myself so I’ve lived in Maryland, Florida (twice), Hawaii, Missouri, Maine, Alaska (for a summer), California (twice), Washington, and finally here. Also, spent six months for the Navy in a few countries around the Indian Ocean. Not on a boat. Long story.  

Not asking for resumes of residence like I just laid out. Just wondering where everyone is at currently.


----------



## Joe

Houston, Tejas


----------



## Alli

Air Force brat. DC, England, Alabama, North Carolina, Wyoming, Taiwan, New York, Ohio, Texas, back to AL, back to NY, back to AL. Where do I call home? Take your pick.


----------



## Arkitect

Bath, UK


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> Air Force brat. DC, England, Alabama, North Carolina, Wyoming, Taiwan, New York, Ohio, Texas, back to AL, back to NY, back to AL. Where do I call home? Take your pick.



What’s the draw to AL? A state I’m not personally familiar with.


----------



## DT

Under your bed ...


----------



## Clix Pix

Born in Pennsylvania, lived in Ohio and Illinois growing up, went to college in West Virginia, came to DC for graduate school and never left the DC area!  Lived in Maryland while in grad school but then moved across the Potomac to Virginia, and I'm still here in the increasingly crowded and congested, trafficky Northern Virginia suburbs......  About eight miles from the closest Apple store!


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Born in Pennsylvania, lived in Ohio and Illinois growing up, went to college in West Virginia, came to DC for graduate school and never left the DC area!  Lived in Maryland while in grad school but then moved across the Potomac to Virginia, and I'm still here in the increasingly crowded and congested, trafficky Northern Virginia suburbs......  About eight miles from the closest Apple store!




Neat.  My wife is from the Pittsburgh area, went to CMU, she also spent a good amount of time in DC.  We've talked about relocating to the latter, we've been to DC quite a bit, mostly in a business capacity (but a few times with overlapping "for fun" too).  We usually stay in the Georgetown area,  my business is just across Key Bridge, and I've actually been to that Tysons Corner Apple Store!  Had a charger mishap one trip, had to make an emergency accessory run


----------



## Apple fanboy

United Kingdom. Specifically Worcestershire. But I’m not from here originally. Only moved here last year. Lived all over the U.K. over the years. Home is where Mrs AFB is.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Under your bed ...



Total Bender comment.


----------



## lizkat

Child of wanderers, until I and a few more of eventually quite a crew of siblings were not the only kids they had to tote around with them: upstate NY, Florida, Maryland, Georgia, Maryland again, Hudson Valley of NY, New Jersey, several places in Great Lakes area of NY... vacations to kin in Colorado and Wyoming, exchange student to Mexico, off to schools in New England and San Francisco, back east to NYC, decades with one foot there and one foot upstate in the Catskills,  with occasional forays to Chicago... side trips to Montreal and Toronto.

Finally kissed NYC farewell and kept the place in the Catskills. It's about forty miles from where I was born:  "Wha' hoppen?"


----------



## DT

@Clix Pix We're also big coaster fanatics, so we've done Cedar Point a couple of times, flew into Pitt, quick visit (PA local relatives), drive to the Roller Coast 



Apple fanboy said:


> United Kingdom. Specifically Worcestershire.




Oh, I'm a big fan of your sauce.


----------



## Zoidberg

Edd70 said:


> I’m curious, and most don’t put their location on the profile. I know we’ve got at least a couple of non-US folks. I live in coastal New Hampshire. Military brat and an ex-service member myself so I’ve lived in Maryland, Florida (twice), Hawaii, Missouri, Maine, Alaska (for a summer), California (twice), Washington, and finally here. Also, spent six months for the Navy in a few countries around the Indian Ocean. Not on a boat. Long story.
> 
> Not asking for resumes of residence like I just laid out. Just wondering where everyone is at currently.



Coastal Old Hampshire.


----------



## Gutwrench

Iowa, Ca, Mn/Ca


----------



## Renzatic

I'm from Georgia, just a shot south across the state line from Chattanooga, Tennessee.


----------



## Eric

Oregon and the bay area, done with Oregon though, had enough rain to last a lifetime there. I'll take the CA droughts over 220+ days of clouds/rain any day. If you want to see any color there you basically have to cut your wrists.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Ohio, former bellwether state in presidential elections.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Ohio, former bellwether state in presidential elections.



I remember those days!


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Neat.  My wife is from the Pittsburgh area, went to CMU, she also spent a good amount of time in DC.  We've talked about relocating to the latter, we've been to DC quite a bit, mostly in a business capacity (but a few times with overlapping "for fun" too).  We usually stay in the Georgetown area,  my business is just across Key Bridge, and I've actually been to that Tysons Corner Apple Store!  Had a charger mishap one trip, had to make an emergency accessory run




My grandparents lived in Meadville, PA, about 90 miles north of Pgh, and they had a small cottage on Conneaut Lake.  I spent many happy summers at that lake!  A lot of people from Pgh and around there would spend weekends at the lake, too.   There was an amusement park there as well, which I loved to go to each summer.   When my family lived in Ohio we did get to Pgh every now and then for various reasons, including medical ones, but alas, never got to Cedar Point! 

As for DC:  next time you're here you'll be able to go to an Apple store right in Georgetown!  I went to the opening of that store, which was fun!   There is also the wonderful new Apple store in the historic Carnegie Library building, but I haven't yet gotten downtown to visit it.


----------



## SuperMatt

I wasn’t going to answer this, but I live right near the new Apple store (Carnegie Library). Nice that the building is finally being used, and very convenient anytime I need something! Also, I felt compelled to weigh in because the Proud Boys are in my neighborhood rioting. All the fear of BLM supposedly burning down the city was BS, but these hooligans are truly causing trouble.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327799503324409857/


----------



## Clix Pix

Stay safe, Matt!!!!   Scary stuff going on downtown!!!  NOT a good thing for this country at all.....

I'm looking forward to one day getting on Metro and going downtown specifically to see the DC Apple store -- from photos I've seen it looks awesome!  Lucky you to live so close to it!!  (Well, lucky most of the time -- events like today's and tonight's, not such a pleasant situation!)


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> What’s the draw to AL? A state I’m not personally familiar with.



No draw. I came here with first husband. After the divorce, it didn’t seem wise to uproot and leave the kids, and by the time they left I had started teaching. Husband #2 is from here, and while he is definitely the black sheep of the family, they’ve been very welcoming to me.


Clix Pix said:


> About eight miles from the closest Apple store!



Aaaarrrgggghhhh!!! I’m two states away from the nearest Apple store. Takes me 2 hours to drive to Metairie (suburb of New Orleans) where there’s a mall with an Apple store. There’s one actually in Alabama, but it’s a 4 hour drive. Gulf coast geography is weird.


DT said:


> @Clix Pix We're also big coaster fanatics, so we've done Cedar Point a couple of times, flew into Pitt, quick visit (PA local relatives), drive to the Roller Coast



When we lived in Ohio my brother was in high school. He worked at the Point during summer vacation.


----------



## Edd

Arkitect said:


> Bath, UK



I’ve never been to the UK, even for a layover. I’ve got a strong desire to see Ireland. Also, Scotland, mostly because of Local Hero.

This forum needs Canadians, mostly because of poutine.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> This forum needs Canadians, mostly because of poutine.



I’ll work on it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I’ll work on it.



Apple OC might need a new home...


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> Apple OC might need a new home...



Is that fucker Canadian?


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> Is that fucker Canadian?



He claims to be.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> He claims to be.



Refuse to believe. He lies all the time anyway. If I’m wrong I’d love to know where what Province/city he’s in. I really like Canada.


----------



## DT

Edd70 said:


> This forum needs Canadians, mostly because of poutine.




Yes.


----------



## DT

Click, and then magnify ... you can almost taste it 

Oh, that was here:


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> Apple OC might need a new home...



Invited!


(not really, please don't ban me from my own forum)


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> Invited!
> 
> 
> (not really, please don't ban me from my own forum)


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> Invited!
> 
> 
> (not really, please don't ban me from my own forum)




I'm ready ...


----------



## User.45

East coast, West Coast, Midwest, Europe, Africa. Been around.

I've been systematically avoiding the South of the States after a greyhound trip from Florida to Louisiana.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Oregon and the bay area, done with Oregon though, had enough rain to last a lifetime there. I'll take the CA droughts over 220+ days of clouds/rain any day. If you want to see any color there you basically have to cut your wrists.



wimp. here in portland home of the world famous silly riots. at least trump knows where we are.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> I wasn’t going to answer this, but I live right near the new Apple store (Carnegie Library). Nice that the building is finally being used, and very convenient anytime I need something! Also, I felt compelled to weigh in because the Proud Boys are in my neighborhood rioting. All the fear of BLM supposedly burning down the city was BS, but these hooligans are truly causing trouble.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327799503324409857/



It's really ironic that these are the only times DC looks like a real city.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Oregon and the bay area, done with Oregon though, had enough rain to last a lifetime there. I'll take the CA droughts over 220+ days of clouds/rain any day. If you want to see any color there you basically have to cut your wrists.



I love places like that. To me, Cali weather had been really boring.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> No draw. I came here with first husband. After the divorce, it didn’t seem wise to uproot and leave the kids, and by the time they left I had started teaching. Husband #2 is from here, and while he is definitely the black sheep of the family, they’ve been very welcoming to me.
> 
> Aaaarrrgggghhhh!!! I’m two states away from the nearest Apple store. Takes me 2 hours to drive to Metairie (suburb of New Orleans) where there’s a mall with an Apple store. There’s one actually in Alabama, but it’s a 4 hour drive. Gulf coast geography is weird.
> 
> When we lived in Ohio my brother was in high school. He worked at the Point during summer vacation.



Oddly enough, I've been to the Apple store in Alabama!  It's in Huntsville!   Some years ago a bunch of us from Nikon Cafe had a gathering in Huntsville, where the two guys and their families who had first started the forum lived, and one couple played host to us at their home as a central location for hanging out, picnics by their pool., etc., and each day we went out shooting in different locations around Huntsville.  Many of us were Apple users and so the news that there was a new Apple store opening was of course a drawing-card and some of us went to the mall where the store was celebrating its opening.  That was fun!   Eventually those gatherings came to a halt, as it was too much for the hosts trying to coordinate everything in advance and when the one couple was about to have their fourth child, that was pretty much the end of their hosting the events.  It was sure fun while it lasted, though!  I think we had three or four annual gatherings, and I went to two of them......  Only time I've ever been to Alabama.


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Oddly enough, I've been to the Apple store in Alabama!  It's in Huntsville!   Some years ago a bunch of us from Nikon Cafe had a gathering in Huntsville, where the two guys and their families who had first started the forum lived, and one couple played host to us at their home as a central location for hanging out, picnics by their pool., etc., and each day we went out shooting in different locations around Huntsville.  Many of us were Apple users and so the news that there was a new Apple store opening was of course a drawing-card and some of us went to the mall where the store was celebrating its opening.  That was fun!   Eventually those gatherings came to a halt, as it was too much for the hosts trying to coordinate everything in advance and when the one couple was about to have their fourth child, that was pretty much the end of their hosting the events.  It was sure fun while it lasted, though!  I think we had three or four annual gatherings, and I went to two of them......  Only time I've ever been to Alabama.



4 kids. Brrr.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> I've been systematically avoiding the South of the States after a greyhound trip from Florida to Louisiana.



The I-10 corridor. I spend a lot of time there.


Clix Pix said:


> Oddly enough, I've been to the Apple store in Alabama! It's in Huntsville!



The one in Huntsville is even further. I’ve never been to Huntsville.


----------



## Clix Pix

I thought Huntsville was kind of neat, but, well, I wouldn't want to live there!  Everyone was very nice, though, and I love the soft Southern accents!   The mall was a new one at that time, an outdoor one rather than an indoor one, and they had a lot of the same stores as we have up here but there were also different and interesting ones as well.  The Apple store was the big attraction for us, though!


----------



## rdrr

From the twin cities originally, my father migrated us to suburban Massachusetts.   I spent a lot of my adulthood in southern NH and for the past few years moved into Boston MA (Center of the Universe).


----------



## iMi

Chi-town here. Used to live in Edgewater and Uptown. Now we’re out in the South West Suburbs about 30 min outside of the city. I love it here, except for the weather. It’s a truly special town and I’ve been all over the world. It’s always good to come back home.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> East coast, West Coast, Midwest, Europe, Africa. Been around.
> 
> I've been systematically avoiding the South of the States after a greyhound trip from Florida to Louisiana.




I can’t do the South. Just not my cup of tea. I am, however, loving Georgia right about now, y’all.


----------



## Eric

iMi said:


> Chi-town here. Used to live in Edgewater and Uptown. Now we’re out in the South West Suburbs about 30 min outside of the city. I love it here, except for the weather. It’s a truly special town and I’ve been all over the world. It’s always good to come back home.



You mean the bay area?


----------



## iMi

ericgtr12 said:


> You mean the bay area?




Lakefront. Chicago doesn’t have a bay. Our mobsters have to settle for a river when it comes to dumbing bodies


----------



## Edd

iMi said:


> Chi-town here. Used to live in Edgewater and Uptown. Now we’re out in the South West Suburbs about 30 min outside of the city. I love it here, except for the weather. It’s a truly special town and I’ve been all over the world. It’s always good to come back home.



Spent a few days there for the first time a few years back.  Stayed at the Chicago Athletic Association Hotel. It was late summer and we did touristy bullshit including an architectural boat tour. I was sure that was going to be boring but, add a little booze and it was a good time.


----------



## User.45

rdrr said:


> From the twin cities originally, my father migrated us to suburban Massachusetts.   I spent a lot of my adulthood in southern NH and for the past few years moved into Boston MA (Center of the Universe).





iMi said:


> Chi-town here. Used to live in Edgewater and Uptown. Now we’re out in the South West Suburbs about 30 min outside of the city. I love it here, except for the weather. It’s a truly special town and I’ve been all over the world. It’s always good to come back home.



@iMi, Chicago is the center of the universe, but don't tell those Boston and DC folks 

Chicago is my fav city of all time only second to Tokyo.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> The I-10 corridor. I spend a lot of time there.



The flying confederate flags were a huge turn off for me, even 20 years ago.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> @iMi, Chicago is the center of the universe, but don't tell those Boston and DC folks
> 
> Chicago is my fav city of all time only second to Tokyo.




If I could, I’d live in Hong Kong. That is my favorite city in the world (thus far). I didn’t get to explore Tokyo much. I have layovers there all the time. One time we got to stay for a few hours. Food was amazing. That’s all I remember.


----------



## rdrr

PearsonX said:


> @iMi, Chicago is the center of the universe, but don't tell those Boston and DC folks
> 
> Chicago is my fav city of all time only second to Tokyo.




To be fair I haven't spent enough time in Chicago to give an opinion on it, but since I am originally from the Twin Cities I have to say the Bears suck (well maybe not right now).  Some of my favorite cities have been New Orleans and San Francisco.   Having just recently gone to Tokyo I would agree that it's in a top 20 list, but I enjoyed Kyoto more than Tokyo.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I thought Huntsville was kind of neat, but, well, I wouldn't want to live there!  Everyone was very nice, though, and I love the soft Southern accents!   The mall was a new one at that time, an outdoor one rather than an indoor one, and they had a lot of the same stores as we have up here but there were also different and interesting ones as well.  The Apple store was the big attraction for us, though!



There’s one in B’ham and Huntsville. But both cities are twice as far from me as New Orleans.


iMi said:


> If I could, I’d live in Hong Kong. That is my favorite city in the world (thus far). I didn’t get to explore Tokyo much. I have layovers there all the time. One time we got to stay for a few hours. Food was amazing. That’s all I remember.



I loved Hong Kong. Haven’t been there in many years. My favorite place from recent travels has to be PEI, Canada.


----------



## DT

Love DC, NYC, SF (spent a ton of time in The Valley for professional reasons), we've knocked around moving to the DC area, Pittsburgh is a fun city (where the wife is from ...), and we've also talked about relocating to there, getting a condo downtown.  Been to Chicago a few times, most major cities in California, lots of time in Atlanta, several trips to Savannah which is very cool, and funny enough, very recently, we've been reviewing real estate in that area.  Love the Florida Keys too, we have a place down there we generally go to 2-3 times a year, seriously, I'd put the Keys up against any ocean location in the world, it's pretty spectacular - we go to Orlando, or did, specifically Universal Studios 3-5 times a year, maybe when all this sorts back out, Florida will feel better.

That being said, hit the brakes, we're growing increasingly sick of Florida.  I'm a native, so is our little G, we live in a beautiful area 2 blocks from the ocean, 2 blocks from the intracoastal, we have a boat ramp about 6 blocks away, convenient grocery on this side of the intracoastal, I spent my life in and around the water, surfing, boating, I lifeguarded, I've been bumped by sharks, I bombed 25 foot seas during storms, I've lived a lot of life here, but we don't know if we can continue to deal with the vibe around here ...


----------



## rdrr

DT said:


> Love DC, NYC, SF (spent a ton of time in The Valley for professional reasons), we've knocked around moving to the DC area, Pittsburgh is a fun city (where the wife is from ...), and we've also talked about relocating to there, getting a condo downtown.  Been to Chicago a few times, most major cities in California, lots of time in Atlanta, several trips to Savannah which is very cool, and funny enough, very recently, we've been reviewing real estate in that area.  Love the Florida Keys too, we have a place down there we generally go to 2-3 times a year, seriously, I'd put the Keys up against any ocean location in the world, it's pretty spectacular - we go to Orlando, or did, specifically Universal Studios 3-5 times a year, maybe when all this sorts back out, Florida will feel better.
> 
> That being said, hit the brakes, we're growing increasingly sick of Florida.  I'm a native, so is our little G, we live in a beautiful area 2 blocks from the ocean, 2 blocks from the intracoastal, we have a boat ramp about 6 blocks away, convenient grocery on this side of the intracoastal, I spent my life in and around the water, surfing, boating, I lifeguarded, I've been bumped by sharks, I bombed 25 foot seas during storms, I've lived a lot of life here, but we don't know if we can continue to deal with the vibe around here ...



You know I think the vibe around most coastal areas have changed a lot.   The Cape has also changed a lot, from land being bought up by developers so they can make untouchable priced houses to rent out on AirBnB.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> You know I think the vibe around most coastal areas have changed a lot.   The Cape has also changed a lot, from land being bought up by developers so they can make untouchable priced houses to rent out on AirBnB.




Oh holy shit, the ABnB around here has gotten pretty bad.  There's like 6-7 houses in the adjacent blocks that are rentals.  We have a pretty tight community, so things generally get resolved if there is an issue - the house directly behind us is a short term rental, but it's not like a good "party house", so it's mostly families, the stay pretty quiet, and I guess at worst case, if they're bad, they're gone, vs. the possibility of a shitty permanent neighbor.  There's been no activity for like 3 weeks, it's been pretty glorious.

Lots of construction around here too, before Covid, it was moving quickly towards more commercial, that got slowed up, but the two big new hotels are actually getting close to being done, which should add an extra level of clusterfuckery to even trying to go to the grocery store ...


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Lots of construction around here too, before Covid, it was moving quickly towards more commercial, that got slowed up, but the two big new hotels are actually getting close to being done, which should add an extra level of clusterfuckery to even trying to go to the grocery store ...



When I go visit the fam, I always joke about Johnny Apartment Seed having visited your area. They seem to spring up overnight, and nowhere is safe.


----------



## ronntaylor

Brooklyn, New York here! Except I've been living in Flushing, NY for the past 11+ years. It's as if we're living in China. Good & Bad things result: great food, especially the local Taiwanese "Palace House" and dumplings, dumplings, dumplings. But the language barrier can be oh-so-annoying. I recently rediscovered a translation app that has helped lately.

Have lived in NYC my entire life. Until the move to Queens, the vast majority of the time I've lived all over Brooklyn: Brownsville, Bedford-Stuyvesant, Flatbush, Prospect Heights, Midwood, then back to Bed-Stuy. More than 20 years ago I lived off-n-on with a bf in The Bronx (near Yankee Stadium) for about half a year. Before moving in with my (then bf, now) husband here in Flushing, I lived in Harlem for less than a year. It was great living near my uncle Ernest and just around the corner from Minton's, a legendary Jazz club. The only boro (borough for you non-NYers) that I'd never live in is Staten Island (AKA Stankin' Island). Too conservative, overly for Mango and too much of a headache traveling to other parts of the City. Flushing is enough of a headache, wouldn't want to toss in ferry rides or 2/3 buses *and* the subway.

And since we're an academic family: we live part of the year in Lexington, Virginia. Thankfully he's on sabbatical and we haven't been down there since early March due to the Pandemic. He's scheduled to return Fall 2021, but who knows. The in-laws really want to move back to Taiwan sooner than expected and we have no intention of keeping the house. Would sell it in a heartbeat and move to the City (Manhattan) or elsewhere should he find a tenured position at a great school. It would be a relief to not have to deal with confederate flags, neonazis and Civil War cosplay.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> When I go visit the fam, I always joke about Johnny Apartment Seed having visited your area. They seem to spring up overnight, and nowhere is safe.




Sooner or later the whole place gonna be one huge sinkhole.  Not speaking of the politics.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Brooklyn, New York here! Except I've been living in Flushing, NY for the past 11+ years. It's as if we're living in China. Good & Bad things result: great food, especially the local Taiwanese "Palace House" and dumplings, dumplings, dumplings. But the language barrier can be oh-so-annoying. I recently rediscovered a translation app that has helped lately.



My daughter is finally leaving Manhattan. She’s lived there forever, following her father’s dream of living in The City. I never wanted to live any closer than Rockland County. Anyhow, she’s moving to Florida in January, finally following her own dream of heat and sunshine. It will be nice having her live driving distance. I might get to see her more than once a year now. It will, however, be the first time she’s been this far from my son. He’s in Park Slope and has no reason to leave.

The closest I’ve been to Taiwan since moving back to the US is in NY. That’s the thing I miss most (the only thing?) about NY - the food.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> My daughter is finally leaving Manhattan. She’s lived there forever, following her father’s dream of living in The City. I never wanted to live any closer than Rockland County. Anyhow, she’s moving to Florida in January, finally following her own dream of heat and sunshine. It will be nice having her live driving distance. I might get to see her more than once a year now. It will, however, be the first time she’s been this far from my son. He’s in Park Slope and has no reason to leave.
> 
> The closest I’ve been to Taiwan since moving back to the US is in NY. That’s the thing I miss most (the only thing?) about NY - the food.




I miss NY for the food too..  but still also sometimes miss the ol' stomping grounds of the upper upper west side of Manhattan.  Great mix of hustle and bustle with little and larger parks and cathedral grounds offering oases of almost rural settings for a break from it all.  I'll  probably never get that fondness for the city's sheer energy out of my heart and mind,   even if in advancing age I'm (mostly) fond enough of the quiet side of things here in the sticks.   The wonderfully random and true synergies of that diverse city neighborhood so made me laugh when I started hearing corporate execs and their lawyers on Wall Street use that word "synergy" to justify their oligarchy-building M&A maneuvers.


----------



## iMi

rdrr said:


> To be fair I haven't spent enough time in Chicago to give an opinion on it, but since I am originally from the Twin Cities I have to say the Bears suck (well maybe not right now).  Some of my favorite cities have been New Orleans and San Francisco.   Having just recently gone to Tokyo I would agree that it's in a top 20 list, but I enjoyed Kyoto more than Tokyo.




You, me, the yard behind the school, sir... Oh, wait... you said Bears? Yeah, da Bears still suck.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> @iMi, Chicago is the center of the universe, but don't tell those Boston and DC folks
> 
> Chicago is my fav city of all time only second to Tokyo.




I don’t know the last time you were here, but they did finish the river walk. It’s absolutely awesome. I missed not being able to chill and have a Goose Island while watching all those fit people jog by mockingly. Hopefully next summer we get back to it.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> I don’t know the last time you were here, but they did finish the river walk. It’s absolutely awesome. I missed not being able to chill and have a Goose Island while watching all those fit people jog by mockingly. Hopefully next summer we get back to it.



I used to be one of those joggers a few years back. No matter how frustrated I was I just hit the riverwalk and by the time I turned it was all gone.


----------



## leekohler2

Thomas Veil said:


> Ohio, former bellwether state in presidential elections.



Also originally from Ohio. I didn’t think it could get worse when I left for Chicago in 92. But apparently it has. I’ll probably be in Chicago til I die. If not, Toronto or Montreal would be great. But Berlin, Germany would be the absolute best


----------



## Thomas Veil

I don’t really have a go-to international destination, but Auckland, New Zealand sounds appealing.


----------



## leekohler2

Thomas Veil said:


> I don’t really have a go-to international destination, but Auckland, New Zealand sounds appealing.



Yes indeed! That sounds like something that needs to be on my list as well.


----------



## iMi

leekohler2 said:


> Also originally from Ohio. I didn’t think it could get worse when I left for Chicago in 92. But apparently it has. I’ll probably be in Chicago til I die. If not, Toronto or Montreal would be great. But Berlin, Germany would be the absolute best




I love Chicago. In fact, we're looking to buy a condo in the loop. When this is all over, we'll have a place downtown to go and enjoy the city as much as we want. It has problems, sure. Show me a city that doesn't, but you just can't beat the culture here. It's one of the best American cities, minus the weather... 

Ideal place would be Hong Kong. It's my favorite city and I absolutely love it there.


----------



## leekohler2

iMi said:


> I love Chicago. In fact, we're looking to buy a condo in the loop. When this is all over, we'll have a place downtown to go and enjoy the city as much as we want. It has problems, sure. Show me a city that doesn't, but you just can't beat the culture here. It's one of the best American cities, minus the weather...
> 
> Ideal place would be Hong Kong. It's my favorite city and I absolutely love it there.



Yeah, been all over the US, and Chicago rules. There's just nothing like it. It's the best US big city for sure. I have been here over 28 years and still love it.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> I love Chicago. In fact, we're looking to buy a condo in the loop. When this is all over, we'll have a place downtown to go and enjoy the city as much as we want. It has problems, sure. Show me a city that doesn't, but you just can't beat the culture here. It's one of the best American cities, minus the weather...
> 
> Ideal place would be Hong Kong. It's my favorite city and I absolutely love it there.




When Trump debated Hillary and brought up how bad Chicago is I looked out the window and it looked as cool and gorgeous as ever. It's a lot more pleasant than NY and a lot cleaner than SF. We used to walk our dog after midnight in the loop and not seen any sort of crime or incident.

There's definitely a gang violence issue, but impressed me as something happening outside the loop.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> When Trump debated Hillary and brought up how bad Chicago is I looked out the window and it looked as cool and gorgeous as ever. It's a lot more pleasant than NY and a lot cleaner than SF. We used to walk our dog after midnight in the loop and not seen any sort of crime or incident.
> 
> There's definitely a gang violence issue, but impressed me as something happening outside the loop.




Yeah, the loop is safe. Most of Chicago is safe. North Lawndale and surrounding areas see lots of violence, Fuller Park, parts of the south/southwest. Rogers Park has gotten better but has its spots. It's really all gang related. The city and the state have done a lot to work things out, but it's not easy. We've got rid of the projects in the south. There are programs in place to keep parts of the city affordable. 

Honestly, I am much more concerned about the political corruption here. It's rampant.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> Yeah, the loop is safe. Most of Chicago is safe. North Lawndale and surrounding areas see lots of violence, Fuller Park, parts of the south/southwest. Rogers Park has gotten better but has its spots. It's really all gang related. The city and the state have done a lot to work things out, but it's not easy. We've got rid of the projects in the south. There are programs in place to keep parts of the city affordable.
> 
> Honestly, I am much more concerned about the political corruption here. It's rampant.



Definitely not a perfect city, but if you're pissed, just drive down lakeshore on a spring Saturday when lake Michigan colors the sky turquoise and you just let it go. I haven't been able to do so in other cities in the US thus far.


----------



## leekohler2

iMi said:


> Yeah, the loop is safe. Most of Chicago is safe. North Lawndale and surrounding areas see lots of violence, Fuller Park, parts of the south/southwest. Rogers Park has gotten better but has its spots. It's really all gang related. The city and the state have done a lot to work things out, but it's not easy. We've got rid of the projects in the south. There are programs in place to keep parts of the city affordable.
> 
> Honestly, I am much more concerned about the political corruption here. It's rampant.



And the cops suck.


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> And the cops suck.



Luckily never had to deal with them. Not once. Unlike some of my patients...


----------



## leekohler2

PearsonX said:


> Luckily never had to deal with them. Not once. Unlike some of my patients...



If any police department ever needed reform, it's ours.


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> If any police department ever needed reform, it's ours.




Eh, well...  NY has certainly had its moments...  Abner Louima case comes to mind.   Took federal prosecution under civil rights statutes even to get that crime called something like what it was.









						VOLPE SENTENCED TO A 30-YEAR TERM IN LOUIMA TORTURE (Published 1999)
					

Former New York City police officer Justin Volpe is sentenced to 30 years in prison for brutalizing Abner Louima in Brooklyn station house; Judge Eugene Nickerson denounces 'heinous' crime, but decides against maximum life in prison, in part because Volpe will probably have to be segregated from...




					www.nytimes.com
				




And then there was the then "Street Crimes Unit" reaction to an unarmed Amadou Diallo having run away from them into a poorly lighted vestibule and then removing a wallet from his pocket... fetching him an airmailed sendoff from planet earth in a hail of 41 full metal jacket bullets.  The four cops were acquitted (venue moved to Albany) and the main reaction of the NYPD aside from agreeing to disband that unit was to have a look at use of FMJ bullets.  There was action at federal level re wrongful death and a large settlement but the criminal aspects were finished.  One of the four involved officers eventually regained on the job privilege for use of weapons, and so departed desk duty: as of 2015 he became a sergeant, a promotion not subject to departmental review.









						Killing of Amadou Diallo - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> I’m curious, and most don’t put their location on the profile. I know we’ve got at least a couple of non-US folks. I live in coastal New Hampshire. Military brat and an ex-service member myself so I’ve lived in Maryland, Florida (twice), Hawaii, Missouri, Maine, Alaska (for a summer), California (twice), Washington, and finally here. Also, spent six months for the Navy in a few countries around the Indian Ocean. Not on a boat. Long story.
> 
> Not asking for resumes of residence like I just laid out. Just wondering where everyone is at currently.



I looked but did not see a place on my profile to list my location here in the forum. I would likely list The Misty Mountains as a fantasy local likely never to be realized of living in the mountains on a lake as I picture  something  like Jackson Hole, but West Virginia would also be in the running.

I grew up in Washington DC, (1953-64) lived in SW DC on T Street until about 11 when my parents headed for the suburbs, then Upper Marlboro, Maryland. Time in the US Navy, lived in Texas, Maryland, Florida, San Diego, Guam andI spent 3 decades in Minnesota (loved it)  and now retired,  live in the Houston, Texas suburbs with my wife of 40 years. The price is right, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Joe

I think I've lived in every major city in Texas.

Born in Austin, went to college in San Antonio (4 years), lived in Dallas for 4 years after that, and now in Houston for the last 10 years.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> I looked but did not see a place on my profile to list my location here in the forum. I would likely list The Misty Mountains as a fantasy local likely never to be realized of living in the mountains on a lake as I picture  something  like Jackson Hole, but West Virginia would also be in the running.
> 
> I grew up in Washington DC, (1953-64) lived in SW DC on T Street until about 11 when my parents headed for the suburbs, then Upper Marlboro, Maryland. I spent 3 decades in Minnesota (loved it)  and now retired,  live in the Houston, Texas suburbs with my wife of 40 years. The price is right, but you get what you pay for.





JagRunner said:


> I think I've lived in every major city in Texas.
> 
> Born in Austin, went to college in San Antonio (4 years), lived in Dallas for 4 years after that, and now in Houston for the last 10 years.



I turned down a position in TX to be at the position I'm in right now. It's really not my cup of tea. Even when I interviewed in Dallas it was 12F and a blizzard. WTF. I'm a public transport kinda guy so NY, DC, CHI have a lot of appeal.


----------



## Alli

Most people get stuck in Texas at some point. I spent 3 years in Amarillo in the early 80’s. It wasn’t so bad.


----------



## User.45

PearsonX said:


> I turned down a position in TX to be at the position I'm in right now. It's really not my cup of tea. Even when I interviewed in Dallas it was 12F and a blizzard. WTF. I'm a public transport kinda guy so NY, DC, CHI have a lot of appeal.



Moving to TX is a Cali thing (see Musk). All my friends in Cali contemplated a TX move at one point. It's such a cliché at this point


----------



## Huntn

PearsonX said:


> I turned down a position in TX to be at the position I'm in right now. It's really not my cup of tea. Even when I interviewed in Dallas it was 12F and a blizzard. WTF. I'm a public transport kinda guy so NY, DC, CHI have a lot of appeal.



That’s offset by the 4 months of 100s.


----------



## Huntn

PearsonX said:


> Moving to TX is a Cali thing (see Musk). All my friends in Cali contemplated a TX move at one point. It's such a cliché at this point



We need more West Coasters to change some voting records around here.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I’m from Warwickshire/Oxfordshire originally but now living in South Wales, UK (20 yrs). COVID hotspot of the world right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alli

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I’m from Warwickshire/Oxfordshire originally but now living in South Wales, UK (20 yrs). COVID hotspot of the world right now



Lucky you! It’s always so nice when the world is familiar with where you live. AmIright?!


----------



## jonblatho

I’m from the middle of nowhere in south-central Missouri.


----------



## Alli

jonblatho said:


> I’m from the middle of nowhere in south-central Missouri.



Isn’t that pretty much all of Missouri?


----------



## jonblatho

Alli said:


> Isn’t that pretty much all of Missouri?



Outside of the bigger cities, basically…yep.

It’s pretty around here, though.


----------



## Alli

jonblatho said:


> Outside of the bigger cities, basically…yep.
> 
> It’s pretty around here, though.



I haven’t been to MO in many years, and never spent any quality time there.


----------



## jonblatho

Alli said:


> I haven’t been to MO in many years, and never spent any quality time there.



Rest assured you’re still not missing out on much!


----------



## Clix Pix

Hi, Jonblatho!   You're a weather guy, right??!!!  So how about saying enough's enough with the rain and the snow and other precipitation many folks are experiencing over this holiday time?


----------



## Yoused

They were all from the greater London area. One of them died in Paradise with a stripper in his bed.


----------



## Zoidberg

Thomas Veil said:


> I don’t really have a go-to international destination, but Auckland, New Zealand sounds appealing.



My plan as it stands now is to move to Australia, but New Zealand is a very close second.
I even have a countdown app on my phone, to show the days until I qualify for the Australian visa.




With covid that countdown is moot, and I have to finish my degree here first, but hopefully things will go back to normal in a year or two which should time nicely with everything. (The other countdown is until I’m able to apply for British citizenship)


----------



## User.191

British chick here originally from Warwickshire, then Staffordshire, before hitting up the big smoke - London.

Then I got crazy and hit up Hong Kong (before the lease was up) & Cape Town, before starting my American adventure with Dallas, San Francisco and now Cincinnati.

Not bad for a dullard who ran from school as soon as she was able with just one O level in English and another in Drama to her name...


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> British chick here originally from Warwickshire, then Staffordshire, before hitting up the big smoke - London.
> 
> Then I got crazy and hit up Hong Kong (before the lease was up) & Cape Town, before starting my American adventure with Dallas, San Francisco and now Cincinnati.
> 
> Not bad for a dullard who ran from school as soon as she was able with just one O level in English and another in Drama to her name...



Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> Air Force brat. DC, England, Alabama, North Carolina, Wyoming, Taiwan, New York, Ohio, Texas, back to AL, back to NY, back to AL. Where do I call home? Take your pick.



How old were you in Taiwan?


----------



## leekohler2

Born in Ohio, but Chicago has been home since '92. I wouldn't live anywhere else in the US. If I ever leave here it will be for Toronto or Berlin, Germany.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Air Force brat. DC, England, Alabama, North Carolina, Wyoming, Taiwan, New York, Ohio, Texas, back to AL, back to NY, back to AL. Where do I call home? Take your pick.



Another Air Force brat checking in.  Born in Anchorage, Alaska (Elmendorf AFB), Main, Texas, San Mateo, CA, Vandenburg AFB, CA, Kansas, SoCal.  Currently in Los Angeles near Venice Beach.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Another Air Force brat checking in.  Born in Anchorage, Alaska (Elmendorf AFB), Main, Texas, San Mateo, CA, Vandenburg AFB, CA, Kansas, SoCal.  Currently in Los Angeles near Venice Beach.



Explains why we hit it off so fast!


Edd said:


> How old were you in Taiwan?



8th and 9th grade. I remember like it was yesterday.


leekohler2 said:


> Born in Ohio, but Chicago has been home since '92. I wouldn't live anywhere else in the US. If I ever leave here it will be for Toronto or Berlin, Germany.



You sound like my cousin. Born and raised in Fairborn, but has lived in Chicago for a good long time now.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Explains why we hit it off so fast!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Born in Ohio and lived there till I was 11.  Then Houston for 6 months.  Then Oregon.  Other than going to college in southern CA for 4 years, I've been in Oregon since.

I'm currently in Beaverton, OR which puts me about 20 minutes from downtown Portland.

If I ever decided to leave here, I think Denver is the only other place I've visited where I wouldn't mind living.  Although I'd love to check out Alaska.  That was going to be last year before the pandemic hit.


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> Born in Ohio and lived there till I was 11.  Then Houston for 6 months.  Then Oregon.  Other than going to college in southern CA for 4 years, I've been in Oregon since.
> 
> I'm currently in Beaverton, OR which puts me about 20 minutes from downtown Portland.
> 
> If I ever decided to leave here, I think Denver is the only other place I've visited where I wouldn't mind living.  Although I'd love to check out Alaska.  That was going to be last year before the pandemic hit.



20 minutes from Portland… has Antifa burned your house down yet? Is it like daytime 24/7 with Portland having been on fire for almost an entire year now?


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> 20 minutes from Portland… has Antifa burned your house down yet? Is it like daytime 24/7 with Portland having been on fire for almost an entire year now?




The view from my front porch pretty much says it all!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Actually, while that is from my porch, it was from last summer when there were actual wildfires burning all around the state. Those were the only REAL fires of consequence that happened last year in the Portland Area!


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> hio and lived there till I was 11.



Where in OH? My son was born in Toledo.


----------



## Joe

HTown till I drown....lol


----------



## MEJHarrison

Alli said:


> Where in OH? My son was born in Toledo.




I was born in Warren, near Youngstown.  To be super technical, I grew up in Cortland.


----------



## Eric

MEJHarrison said:


> The view from my front porch pretty much says it all!



I spent many years in the area, mostly Beaverton and Tigard, then eventually made our way out to Forest Grove. Now, I'm in the bay area.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Eric said:


> I spent many years in the area, mostly Beaverton and Tigard, then eventually made our way out to Forest Grove. Now, I'm in the bay area.




Well, I hope you enjoy it there.  I went to college in LA and that was enough CA for me.  I love it here.  If I had to move, Denver is the nicest place I've been to beyond this area.

Plus, I have a warrant out for my arrest in King County.  So best to avoid that part of the country altogether.  

I was in school, traveled to the Bay Area for Easter.  On the way back to school, I got a ticket for my plates being expired.  I took care of it, but the next year at school I got a letter saying they wanted me.  I asked the local cops what to do and they laughed and promised me I wouldn't be extradited to that country for expired plates.  Their advice was to pay the fine if I planed to be in the area again.  Or just ignore it if I had no plans to return there.  I went with Option B.


----------



## Eric

MEJHarrison said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy it there.  I went to college in LA and that was enough CA for me.  I love it here.  If I had to move, Denver is the nicest place I've been to beyond this area.
> 
> Plus, I have a warrant out for my arrest in King County.  So best to avoid that part of the country altogether.
> 
> I was in school, traveled to the Bay Area for Easter.  On the way back to school, I got a ticket for my plates being expired.  I took care of it, but the next year at school I got a letter saying they wanted me.  I asked the local cops what to do and they laughed and promised me I wouldn't be extradited to that country for expired plates.  Their advice was to pay the fine if I planed to be in the area again.  Or just ignore it if I had no plans to return there.  I went with Option B.



Oregon is beautiful in its own right, pretty much anywhere you go is plush and green for the most part but the biggest deal breaker for me was all the rain. I spent a better part of 30 years there and never liked it, some people don't mind and I get that but for me it totally sucked. 
You basically get three nice summer months a year and the rest is either gray or raining, as Lewis Black once said "if you want to see any color in a place like that you'll have to cut your wrists". 

CA isn't for everyone and it's always been a target but it's also the 5th largest economy on the planet, has a great melting pot of people and the infrastructure is massive. Also, it's the flip side of Oregon in that it's usually sunny and dry which I'll take any time. If we want a break we'll just drive an hour to the beach to cool off and take in all the sites, one thing it shares with Oregon is that beautiful coastline.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Eric said:


> ...the biggest deal breaker for me was all the rain.




Yeah, we're the exact opposite.  I'm one of those people that can, and does, sunburn in like 30 minutes.  So I prefer a less sunny environment.

For college, I went to Pepperdine in Malibu.  While there, I went to the beach twice.  I could see it from my window, and I went 2 times in four years.  The first time was the first week as a Freshman.  Everyone was going, so I joined in.  The second time was the end of my senior year.   I thought it would be cool to do the movie thing and run down to the beach (I'm NOT a runner), dive in the ocean, go for a swim, then run back home again.  So I did.  I'm not a beach person.  I'd rather head up to the mountains.


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> Yeah, we're the exact opposite.  I'm one of those people that can, and does, sunburn in like 30 minutes.  So I prefer a less sunny environment.
> 
> For college, I went to Pepperdine in Malibu.  While there, I went to the beach twice.  I could see it from my window, and I went 2 times in four years.  The first time was the first week as a Freshman.  Everyone was going, so I joined in.  The second time was the end of my senior year.   I thought it would be cool to do the movie thing and run down to the beach (I'm NOT a runner), dive in the ocean, go for a swim, then run back home again.  So I did.  I'm not a beach person.  I'd rather head up to the mountains.



I’m the same. Live on the gulf coast, never go to the beach. I like visiting the rivers, kayaking in the delta, but I don’t need a beach. I just don’t want cold winters.


----------



## tranceking26

I'm from England. Lived here all my life.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Originally from Aus, living in LOS (Land of Smiles; Thailand), at the moment. Planning for a return to the _other_ LOS (land of sanity; land of security; land of safe roads; land of service from government employees; take your pick really) soon-ish.


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> I'm from England. Lived here all my life.



Where in England?


----------



## tranceking26

Alli said:


> Where in England?



Norwich, which is a fairly big city. About 25 miles from the coast.


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> Norwich, which is a fairly big city. About 25 miles from the coast.



Don’t believe I’ve ever been there.


----------



## SuperMatt

tranceking26 said:


> Norwich, which is a fairly big city. About 25 miles from the coast.



When I was a kid in boys choir, I visited Norwich and we sang services in the cathedral for a week in the summer. I remember having a wonderful time.

I’m from Buffalo, NY originally.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Child of a diplomat.
Had/have many homes...


----------



## Pumbaa

Ulenspiegel said:


> Child of a diplomat.
> Had/have many homes...



The more the merrier, I hope.

Any favorite that stands out?


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Yes. Switzerland, Geneva.


----------



## Alli

I find it has a lot to do with who you were at the time you lived somewhere. I loved Taiwan and would still go back in a minute given the opportunity.


----------



## fischersd

Currently Burnaby, BC (one of the suburbs of Vancouver).  Grew up in southwestern Ontario (small rural, farming community), lived all over Ontario, a couple years in Boston.  Contemplated living in Australia, but after 3 months decided it wasn't for me.  (People tell me I should have jumped over to New Zealand before throwing in the towel) *shrug*. Very happy to be in the most beautiful place in the world.    Ocean, Mountains, Lakes, all in the same day.  Doesn't get any better than that. 

Oh...and when people are talking about Asia - Da Nang, Vietnam.  Beautiful place!!! 

Edit:  Oh, and I TRULY believe that travel is the BEST form of education!!!  We could fix SO many of the world's problems if we made travel insanely cheap for everyone to get out there and appreciate how everyone else lives, and the amazing diversity we have in our culture (ok, and our food, let's be honest - FOODIE here!!!)


----------



## User.191

tranceking26 said:


> Norwich, which is a fairly big city. About 25 miles from the coast.



Ah, the flatlands!

Used to have a friend of mind live in Morley St. Botolph, North of Wymondham. Still remember driving back home one weekend after being with him. I hit a patch of slow assed traffic on the A11 but for some perverse reason there was nobody but nobody driving the opposite direction for several minutes.

I must have spent over a mile overtaking this long line of cars on the 2 lane stretch in one continuous maneuver. I'd just got past the last car (yup, towing a caravan) when the oncoming traffic made itself known.

That was truely a once in a lifetime moment on my driving life!

Norfolk at the time seemed to be stuck in its own little time warp. Still remember seeing a hand written sign on the road as I entered the village with "Children! Slow you down" written on it.


----------



## JohnR

DT said:


> Love the Florida Keys too, we have a place down there we generally go to 2-3 times a year,



Hello best friend!! 

Now that we are best friends....can we stay at your place??  hehehe


----------



## Renzatic

JohnR said:


> Hello best friend!!
> 
> Now that we are best friends....can we stay at your place??  hehehe




If you want to crash at someone's house, I find it best not to ask, but to just show up, luggage in hand. If you act like you've been invited, like it's something you've been looking forward to for awhile, it'll throw them off, and they won't be able to turn you down.


----------



## JohnR

Born and lived all my life in Kentucky until I joined the Army. Lived in Arizona, Texas, Florida, Maryland, Virginia, Uganda, Turkey, & Saudi Arabia (the last 2 courtesy of the US Army).

Moved back to KY in 94 and have settled in Elizabethtown. Love it here.


----------



## User.191

JohnR said:


> Born and lived all my life in Kentucky until I joined the Army. Lived in Arizona, Texas, Florida, Maryland, Virginia, Uganda, Turkey, & Saudi Arabia (the last 2 courtesy of the US Army).
> 
> Moved back to KY in 94 and have settled in Elizabethtown. Love it here.



@Eric : @JohnR has an incredibly offensive Steelers avatar. As a Cincinnatian with one of the worst NFL teams in the franchise I find it incredibly offensive to be reminded on a daily basis just how bad the Bengals are when compared to a team that actually knows how to play the game.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> If you want to crash at someone's house, I find it best not to ask, but to just show up, luggage in hand. If you act like you've been invited, like it's something you've been looking forward to for awhile, it'll throw them off, and they won't be able to turn you down.




sounds like somebody's parents to me.


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> @Eric : @JohnR has an incredibly offensive Steelers avatar. As a Cincinnatian with one of the worst NFL teams in the franchise I find it incredibly offensive to be reminded on a daily basis just how bad the Bengals are when compared to a team that actually knows how to play the game.



No action


----------



## JohnR

MissNomer said:


> @Eric : @JohnR has an incredibly offensive Steelers avatar. As a Cincinnatian with one of the worst NFL teams in the franchise I find it incredibly offensive to be reminded on a daily basis just how bad the Bengals are when compared to a team that actually knows how to play the game.



How do we get someone banned from here?  Anyone who admits they are a Bungles fan...well...all I have to say is that this was a fun game:


----------



## User.191

JohnR said:


> How do we get someone banned from here?  Anyone who admits they are a Bungles fan...well...all I have to say is that this was a fun game:



I’m no Bengals fan! Wash your bloody mouth out!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> sounds like somebody's parents to me.




Where do you think I got the idea from?


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> No action



@JohnR  see this how they usually roll around here... with only a few notable exceptions (so far, heh).


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> @JohnR  see this how they usually roll around here... with only a few notable exceptions (so far, heh).



On a serious note, we have over 50,000 posts and I can count the number of legitimate reports on one hand, even then it's more administrative than complaining. Someone tell MR that it is possible.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> On a serious note, we have over 50,000 posts and I can count the number of legitimate reports on one hand, even then it's more administrative than complaining. Someone tell MR that it is possible.



TBF, aside from @Millionaire we've not had many truly obnoxious trolls join. _Yet_.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> No action



Ass...


----------



## Deleted member 199

JohnR said:


> Lived in Arizona, Texas, Florida, Maryland, Virginia, Uganda, Turkey, & Saudi Arabia (the last 2 courtesy of the US Army).



Only the last *two* because of the Army?


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> we've not had many truly obnoxious trolls join. _Yet_.



I'm _right here_, you know.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> Only the last *two* because of the Army?




@JohnR:

Actually, I suspect all of the locations mentioned in the US (possibly Uganda, as well?) were courtesy of the Army, but the last two stood out because they were outside the USA, and normally would beg questions as to what on Earth brought someone there.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> I'm _right here_, you know.



You had to remind me. I've just managed to forget about you. Again. Jesus, you even make @DT look nice in comparison...


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> You had to remind me. I've just managed to forget about you. Again. Jesus, you even make @DT look nice in comparison...



See, everyone’s got redeeming qualities!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> You had to remind me. I've just managed to forget about you. Again. Jesus, you even make @DT look nice in comparison...



Yeah but thats only because he doesn't invent pork themed sporting events to insult moderators.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Yeah but thats only because he doesn't invent pork themed sporting events to insult moderators.



Would @Eric even know if he's been insulted? I mean we've already established that he's lost on modern day communication protocols, is totally unable to move a simple poll without blowing away the actual poll itself and the only time we're likely to see that he's employed the ArnBanHammer is when @Scepticalscribe suddenly vanishes from here for no good reason whatsoever...


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Would @Eric even know if he's been insulted? I mean we've already established that he's lost on modern day communication protocols, is totally unable to move a simple poll without blowing away the actual poll itself and the only time we're likely to see that he's employed the ArnBanHammer is when @Scepticalscribe suddenly vanishes from here for no good reason whatsoever...



Eh, it wasn't *this sites*'s moderators I was insulting. I have no beef with @Eric. He seems like a good egg.


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> Eh, it wasn't *this sites*'s moderators I was insulting. I have no beef with @Eric. He seems like a good egg.




Eric is a butt. A big ole dirty butt. I reported a post of his, and he didn't even take it seriously.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Eric is a butt. *A big ole dirty butt.* I reported a post of his, and he didn't even take it seriously.



That was supposed to be _our _secret.


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> Eh, it wasn't *this sites*'s moderators I was insulting. I have no beef with @Eric. He seems like a good egg.



He's got you fooled!


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> He's got you fooled!


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> That was supposed to be _our _secret.




The reported post, or your butt?


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> The reported post, or your butt?



At the time it was technically your butt.


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> You had to remind me. I've just managed to forget about you. Again. Jesus, you even make @DT look nice in comparison...




Get bent.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JohnR said:


> Hello best friend!!
> 
> Now that we are best friends....can we stay at your place??  hehehe



Born and bred Ohioan and longtime Browns fan here. You're no friend of mine.   



MissNomer said:


> ... As a Cincinnatian with one of the worst NFL teams in the franchise I find it incredibly offensive to be reminded on a daily basis just how bad the Bengals are when compared to a team that actually knows how to play the game.



I can sympathize. The Browns have been both.


----------



## JohnR

Stephen.R said:


> Only the last *two* because of the Army?



Sorry, I wrote that wrong. Army posts: Arizona, Texas, Turkey, Saudi Arabia. Others were moves I did on my own


----------



## DT

How'd you wind up a Steelers fan not being from the area?

I mean, they're a great, old school team, so why not I suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 199

JohnR said:


> Sorry, I wrote that wrong. Army posts: Arizona, Texas, Turkey, Saudi Arabia. Others were moves I did on my own



Even *Uganda*?


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> Currently Burnaby, BC (one of the suburbs of Vancouver).  Grew up in southwestern Ontario (small rural, farming community), lived all over Ontario, a couple years in Boston.  Contemplated living in Australia, but after 3 months decided it wasn't for me.  (People tell me I should have jumped over to New Zealand before throwing in the towel) *shrug*. Very happy to be in the most beautiful place in the world.    Ocean, Mountains, Lakes, all in the same day.  Doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Oh...and when people are talking about Asia - Da Nang, Vietnam.  Beautiful place!!!
> 
> Edit:  Oh, and I TRULY believe that travel is the BEST form of education!!!  We could fix SO many of the world's problems if we made travel insanely cheap for everyone to get out there and appreciate how everyone else lives, and the amazing diversity we have in our culture (ok, and our food, let's be honest - FOODIE here!!!)



Really glad to see a Canadian here. Loved my visits (mostly skiing) to your country. Drove across it once.


----------



## Yoused

Mongolia



Spoiler: Hu is from Mongolia


----------



## Huntn

shadow puppet said:


> Another Air Force brat checking in.  Born in Anchorage, Alaska (Elmendorf AFB), Main, Texas, San Mateo, CA, Vandenburg AFB, CA, Kansas, SoCal.  Currently in Los Angeles near Venice Beach.



My wife was born in Fairbanks (Eielson AFB) in 1958…Dad enlisted USAF. He retired after 30 years at his home town, Kingsville, Texas, where I  met her. She was more than ready to escape.


----------



## Huntn

fischersd said:


> Currently Burnaby, BC (one of the suburbs of Vancouver).  Grew up in southwestern Ontario (small rural, farming community), lived all over Ontario, a couple years in Boston.  Contemplated living in Australia, but after 3 months decided it wasn't for me.  (People tell me I should have jumped over to New Zealand before throwing in the towel) *shrug*. Very happy to be in the most beautiful place in the world.    Ocean, Mountains, Lakes, all in the same day.  Doesn't get any better than that.
> 
> Oh...and when people are talking about Asia - Da Nang, Vietnam.  Beautiful place!!!
> 
> Edit:  Oh, and I TRULY believe that travel is the BEST form of education!!!  We could fix SO many of the world's problems if we made travel insanely cheap for everyone to get out there and appreciate how everyone else lives, and the amazing diversity we have in our culture (ok, and our food, let's be honest - FOODIE here!!!)



I’d describe Vancouver as the most desirable location in Canada. At least if I was moving North of the US border, this is where I’d aim for.


----------



## ericwn

I’m originally from Germany, then lived more than a decade in Ireland and have moved to Ontario ( Uxbridge area) a few years ago as my wife is from the GTA and wanted to be home again. 

I find myself missing Ireland a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> I’d describe Vancouver as the most desirable location in Canada. At least if I was moving North of the US border, this is where I’d aim for.



Not Montreal?

I've heard very positive accounts of Canada from people I know who lived, and worked there, for a few years.

And, I was most impressed by the Canadian colleagues with whom I worked on election observation missions, or, (as contributing third party states), with some of the EU missions with whom I have also worked.



ericwn said:


> I’m originally from Germany, then lived more than a decade in Ireland and have moved to Ontario ( Uxbridge area) a few years ago as my wife is from the GTA and wanted to be home again.
> 
> I find myself missing Ireland a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Where were you based in - or, where did you live in, or work in - in Ireland?

I know Ireland pretty well.


----------



## Huntn

ericwn said:


> I’m originally from Germany, then lived more than a decade in Ireland and have moved to Ontario ( Uxbridge area) a few years ago as my wife is from the GTA and wanted to be home again.
> 
> I find myself missing Ireland a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



 Ireland is where my wife and I fantasize about moving to if we ever flee the USA.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Not Montreal?
> 
> I've heard very positive accounts of Canada from people I know who lived, and worked there, for a few years.
> 
> And, I was most impressed by the Canadian colleagues with whom I worked on election observation missions, or, (as contributing third party states), with some of the EU missions with whom I have also worked.
> 
> 
> Where were you based in - or, where did you live in, or work in - in Ireland?
> 
> I know Ireland pretty well.




I lived outside of Cork city as I love the countryside. Worked for a fruit company on the outskirts of Cork the entire time and had the pleasure of travelling through Europe, Middle East, Africa and North America a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericwn

Huntn said:


> Ireland is where my wife and I fantasize about moving to if we ever flee the USA.




Have you been there already? So many lovely spots, especially on the west coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Ireland is where my wife and I fantasize about moving to if we ever flee the USA.



Ireland has transformed (and has been transformed) - for the better - over the course of my life; from being Conservative and Catholic, it is now - genuinely - one of the more liberal places in Europe.


ericwn said:


> I lived outside of Cork city as I love the countryside. Worked for a fruit company on the outskirts of Cork the entire time and had the pleasure of travelling through Europe, Middle East, Africa and North America a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Cork is wonderful, as is the entire west coast.

in addition to much of the west coast - I'm partial to Kilkenny, Cashel and - of course - Dublin, as well.


ericwn said:


> Have you been there already? So many lovely spots, especially on the west coast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Agreed.

The only drawback of the west coast is the weather; it does rain rather frequently.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ireland has transformed in the course of my life; fro being Conservative and Catholic, it is now - genuinely - one of the more liberal places in Europe.
> 
> Cork is wonderful, as is the entire west coast.
> 
> in addition to much of the west coast - I'm partial to Kilkenny, Cashel and - of course - Dublin, as well.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The only drawback of the west coast is the weather; it does rain rather frequently.




I really enjoy the rougher weather on the coast. Loved to get up early to drive those famous scenic roads like the Ring of Kerry, or spend long hours in Connemara or Dingle. 

Cork has that lovely international but still smallish vibe, hard to describe for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> I really enjoy the rougher weather on the coast. Loved to get up early to drive those famous scenic roads like the Ring of Kerry, or spend long hours in Connemara or Dingle.
> 
> Cork has that lovely international but still smallish vibe, hard to describe for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The rough weather can be exhilarating, but I loathe that interminable drizzle.

It is what I used to describe (to the laughter of family, friends and colleagues) as, "lying, two faced, Catholic rain," as opposed to, "an honest, Protestant, downpour" - my German, Green (Lutheran by cultural background) sister-in-law thinks it hilarious - (and yes, I have Irish blood; I know this culture and its nuances intimately).


----------



## Huntn

ericwn said:


> Have you been there already? So many lovely spots, especially on the west coast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yes, a while back we took a car ferry from Wales to central Ireland, and then drove down to Killarney and  hung out in the Ring of Kerry, amazingly beautiful. My wife did a little ancestry research.  I might be a little concerned about culture shock, but would look forward to giving it a go. 


​


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> The rough weather can be exhilarating, but I loathe that interminable drizzle.
> 
> It is what I used to describe (to the laughter of family, friends and colleagues) as, "lying, two faced, Catholic rain," as opposed to, "an honest, Protestant, downpour" - my German, Green (Lutheran by cultural background) sister-in-law thinks it hilarious - (and yes, I have Irish blood; I know this culture and its nuances intimately).




We just call that kinda rain "Catskills overcast"...    the weather gods and their human forecast relayers seem to think that covers all the bases. 

If I were half my age I'd have been living in Nova Scotia for quite awhile by now.    Probably over in the Annapolis Valley on the western side though.  The weather's pretty much like it is here and so the summers are not excessively hot.   Winters I don't mind.  The rain, well...  that's what books are for and why I have so many of them.   I sure went through a pile of them this past summer, we must have got all the rain here in July that the west coast of the USA was looking for.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> We just call that kinda rain "Catskills overcast"



Do you ever get "Seattle Fog"? We finished work about 3am and when I went outside, I saw Lisa gazing rapt at the tiny glittering shards of frozen air flowing through the lights in the parking lot. She was from Sacramento and so had never seen anything like it. Then the rest of the crew came out and started their cars, the clouds of warm exhaust stripping the dancing mist from the air.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Do you ever get "Seattle Fog"? We finished work about 3am and when I went outside, I saw Lisa gazing rapt at the tiny glittering shards of frozen air flowing through the lights in the parking lot. She was from Sacramento and so had never seen anything like it. Then the rest of the crew came out and started their cars, the clouds of warm exhaust stripping the dancing mist from the air.




I've heard of that, don't they call it pogonip or something like that?    Here we sometimes get ice fog but that's a different critter...


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> We just call that kinda rain "Catskills overcast"...    the weather gods and their human forecast relayers seem to think that covers all the bases.
> 
> If I were half my age I'd have been living in Nova Scotia for quite awhile by now.    Probably over in the Annapolis Valley on the western side though.  The weather's pretty much like it is here and so the summers are not excessively hot.   Winters I don't mind.  The rain, well...  that's what books are for and why I have so many of them.   I sure went through a pile of them this past summer, we must have got all the rain here in July that the west coast of the USA was looking for.



My brother went to grad school in Nova Scotia and would have stayed there if they had let him.


----------



## sgtaylor5

I live on the eastern side of Washington State close to Idaho, which is dry for the most part because of the Cascades mountain range. The only times we get rain is in the winter when the storms from the Pacific are stronger, so they have the ability to preserve their moisture over the mountains. I grew up in a small town in the middle of the eastern vertical third of the state, and we get 7 to 14 inches of rain a year. Big drylands wheat farming region. North of Spokane, the elevation is higher and we get more rain than where I grew up.

Wenatchee is right on the eastern slope of the Cascades, and they have more than 300 days of sunshine a year and almost no rain at all. Their water comes from the Columbia river, which flows south there.

The Rockies are in Northern Idaho, so they get much more rain than we do.


----------



## Huntn

sgtaylor5 said:


> I live on the eastern side of Washington State close to Idaho, which is dry for the most part because of the Cascades mountain range. The only times we get rain is in the winter when the storms from the Pacific are stronger, so they have the ability to preserve their moisture over the mountains. I grew up in a small town in the middle of the eastern vertical third of the state, and we get 7 to 14 inches of rain a year. Big drylands wheat farming region. North of Spokane, the elevation is higher and we get more rain than where I grew up.
> 
> Wenatchee is right on the eastern slope of the Cascades, and they have more than 300 days of sunshine a year and almost no rain at all. Their water comes from the Columbia river, which flows south there.
> 
> The Rockies are in Northern Idaho, so they get much more rain than we do.



I was really was really enamored with Washington State. As a student pilot once flew a low level from Oregon up to Whidbey  Island and it was amazing, felt, almost magical, starting in the foothills flying up into the mountains at 200’, then spent some time at the instructor’s parents house  in Concrete, Washington. Later had friends stationed on Whidbey Island. If I had been a West Coast kind of person, it would of been a contender for me to live there.

Sorry for  turning the post in this direction, but  the entire West Coast of the US is special, yet California strikes me as paradise lost as does much of the country due to basically uncontrolled development for economical reasons. Every special place is trashed for $$$, as they pave paradise.


----------



## Edd

Huntn said:


> I was really was really enamored with Washington State. As a student pilot once flew a low level from Oregon up to Whidbey  Island and it was amazing, felt, almost magical, starting in the foothills flying up into the mountains at 200’, then spent some time at the instructor’s parents house  in Concrete, Washington. Later had friends stationed on Whidbey Island. If I had been a West Coast kind of person, it would of been a contender for me to live there.
> 
> Sorry for  turning the post in this direction, but  the entire West Coast of the US is special, yet California strikes me as paradise lost as does much of the country due to basically uncontrolled development for economical reasons. Every special place is trashed for $$$, as they pave paradise.



I was stationed on Whidbey when I was in the Navy.  Very special time for me, also quite taken with WA.  If we got sick of New England somehow, I'd set my sights that way.


----------

